# Tried Acana Wild Prairie Kibble (grain free)



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

My guys love the Pacifica too! Lilah is such a picky eater I was thrilled when she loved it. Jasper is not picky but he has such a sensitive tummy and the switch over has been easy for him so far. Enthusiastically recommended 

I use the Orijen Regional Red and 6 Fish as treats since the protein is higher - they love this too...


----------

